

SEO 101 - samaparicio
http://blog.aparicio.org/2010/01/25/seo-101/

======
samaparicio
I thought I would submit this link, given all the advanced SEO discussed as of
late on HN. I'm not a marketer and it took some reading to get the gist of
what SEO is about.

Other great HN discussions on SEO:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1073357>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1073723>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1074659>

------
mclin
What do you do when you have a web app, rather than content, and there's not
that much text to drop your keywords around in. I guess have a blog that talks
about your subject matter?

~~~
coffee
"The golden rule of SEO appears to be: write exceedingly interesting content.
The rest will come. That is your biggest lever."

I'm sorry but this is just SO wrong, and the first page SERP's are riddled
with low quality examples of why this is not true. I see this regurgitated
through-out the blogosphere :\

To answer your question, get backlinks, just get more backlinks. Remember,
Google (et al) work off of a link graph, not a "how brilliant is your content"
graph ;)

What people NEVER follow up with when regurgitating "just write good content
and the rest will follow" is that it's purpose is to bait backlinks, the
thought being the better the content, the more backlinks you'll get.

------
lkozma
I have a slightly off-topic question: What is a simple (and legal) way to
monetize a high pagerank website? The article mentions that it is very
difficult to reach to PR 6, yet I found that my personal page has PR 6,
without having consciously tried to optimize it. I am honestly wondering if
there is any way to benefit from that or I should just be happy that my page
comes up on google before those with the same name like me.

~~~
samaparicio
If you're talking about this site <http://www.lkozma.net/> , I think you
already have a very good eye for optimization. So congratulations!

I would focus on selling yourself, not selling something. Your Pagerank should
help you speak with more influence about subjects that you are an expert on,
and then, use that expertise to get jobs, consulting, funding, grants or get
published.

